# Failing to stop for The State Police Mgl Chap90-Sec25.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

_"Selina, they have no right to pull us over." _Well according to the case law of Baton Vs. Window they do...
Westfield Wang Jockey Refuses To Open Window For Trooper After Driving With No License, Gets Window Smashed, Leads Cops On High Speed Chase


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

"I know my rights!" famous last words of a ratchet. Oh and is that a pack Newports in the console? I'm going to go out on a limb and say there's at least one picture of him with flat brim Bulls hat.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

"They can't pull us over, we need to switch seats" UNREAL.


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

I have so much to say right now. Lol


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Did they get smacked at the end? Is there video of dipshit 1 and 2 getting pulled through the wingwindow?


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

I used to have a friend who's wrist was broken by one of these types. 
No tolerance for this crap whatsoever!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Lots of windows to practice on at the local salvage yard. Might have to invest in a better tool. Probably a good skill to have on demand, beats struggling at the window and then standing there looking defeated. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Yep. Should have areal window popper....


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

So...what happened?did they get hooked up?


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

I feel like criminal and constitutional law should be taught in high school to avoid these false sense of “you have no right.” Interactions.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Used to be...Civics class. But now it’s all about what Free Shit you are entitled to and how it’s Whiteys fault.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

JD02124 said:


> I feel like criminal and constitutional law should be taught in high school to avoid these false sense of "you have no right." Interactions.


It wouldn't matter. Half these nitwits probably didn't graduate, the other half slept through their classes.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

CCCSD said:


> Used to be...Civics class. But now it's all about what Free Shit you are entitled to and how it's Whiteys fault.


Bingo


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

What would the Suffolk DA charge these two with?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

BxDetSgt said:


> What would the Suffolk DA charge these two with?


Citizen of the year and runner up.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Failure to vote for Kennedy.


----------

